

Are VCs done with Web 2.0 Startups--Or the Other Way Around? - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/are_vcs_done_wi.html

======
aswanson
What is a Web 2.0 Startup? Does this mean more money is going into Web 2.5 or
3.0 Startups?

